# Communicator Research Operator - 1 year waiting for clearance, but where?



## Cossack (6 Jan 2009)

I have searched on this site and can't find much info.

I've applied to become a comm res op, and I know ill be basic training if accepted then sent to wait for security clearances(for possibly up to one year).

Now my girlfriend is curious, where would I be serving? 

Wherever needed? Far away? Over seas? I can't really do my trade because I will be waiting to be trained in it . 

She's hoping they find a location close to home (Toronto)


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jan 2009)

PRETC in Borden or PAT in Kingston would be safe bets of where you would end up waiting.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jan 2009)

Cossack

How old are you?  I have read your postings so far and find it very difficult to believe that you are mature enough to join the Reserves.

There is a vast amount of information on this site as to what training Reservists take, the length of training, and the locations of their training.  If you seriously had done a SEARCH on Communications Research you would have found loads of information.  If you had done any research on Sig Op or Rad Op you would have found reams of information.  If you had been reading this site at all, you would also know that Reservists have to volunteer to deploy anywhere.  You would also know that you would train at the Unit which you join, or within a couple of hours of its location in the summer.  You would have read all about BMQ and SQ Courses for Reservists and where and when  they are run and how long the courses are.  





			
				Cossack said:
			
		

> I am dying to join, I applied for Communicator Research Operator (Navy) and would like to get a call today to leave today
> 
> but it does not look like that is going to happen.
> 
> I am nervous that I will not be accepted even though it is what I want to do for my career (at the moment)





			
				Cossack said:
			
		

> My goal is to become a Communicator Research Operator,  and when I say goal  - I mean dream. (navy, but I know its not much more than a uniform most of the time for this trade).
> 
> 
> However I get the sinking feeling I will not get it .
> ...





			
				Cossack said:
			
		

> I have searched on this site and can't find much info.
> 
> I've applied to become a comm res op, and I know ill be basic training if accepted then sent to wait for security clearances(for possibly up to one year).
> 
> ...





On a whole, you have not been reading any of the multitude of posts on this site that have already answered your questions.

TOPIC LOCKED !


----------

